# vote



## bryan buys (Sep 27, 2008)

it is simple i am south African working in the uk and would like to vote in the upcoming elections in south Africa, does any one now where i can get news on how to vote ? i really would like to take part in it

regards


bryan buys


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

bryan buys said:


> it is simple i am south African working in the uk and would like to vote in the upcoming elections in south Africa, does any one now where i can get news on how to vote ? i really would like to take part in it
> 
> regards
> 
> ...


Bryan,you need to contact the SA Embassy and get special permission to vote.
That special permission will only be granted if you are a Government official who has been posted overseas ,a student on a short term visa or on a business trip.

AFIK, you have to apply for that voting permission before you leave SA.
If ,like most of us, you are a permanent resident outside of SA,then you have no vote.

The last thing the ANC want is 1-2 million pee'd off expats voting.
lol


----------

